

Show HN: Analytics Academy - pkrein
https://segment.io/academy

======
tomasien
I've been looking to compile a list of non-coding resources that are AS
important as learning to code for founders. Essentially, things for non-
technical co-founders to master before they start the process of learning to
code.

See, you're a non-technical co-founder with a technical co-founder, learning
to code can really help your business. But what's better is to first master
everything BUT coding that can actually have a huge impact on the early
development of the business, to take that 100% off the technical co-founders
plate.

This belongs on that list (I hope)

------
elchief
You people really need to distinguish between web analytics and plain-old
analytics.

------
will_lam
Couldn't have been more timelier for myself (and company)! Thanks for the
share.

